# Home Raising



## elevationsshori (Oct 12, 2010)

Before Hurricane Katrina and the devastation that followed, 74% of the population of Louisiana lived in flood vulnerable areas. Yet in the wake of Hurricane Katrina many have suggested that residents in these areas would be better off relocating rather than rebuilding. However, aside from the fact that relocating 74% of a state’s population isn’t a reasonable or feasible solution, the reality is that these parishes make a significant economic impact on the state. Based on 2000 census data, the average annual income of residents in these parishes was $1,500 higher, the rate of poverty was 2 percent lower, and overall productivity was 3.3 times greater in the flood vulnerable parishes than in the rest of the state. 
 So rebuilding those parishes is essential to rebuilding the state’s economy, which is still recovering from Katrina as well as from the national economic downturn. And the reality is that there are ways rebuild or retrofit existing buildings to be better able to withstand future flooding. In fact, many companies like Elevations Shoring are committed to developing and using the newest technology and knowledge available to protect homes and businesses from future flood damage. leading the way in new technology and knowledge to raise buildings from their current foundation to be above the flood line. 
 One option offered by Elevations Shoring specifically, is to simply raise homes above the flood line. This is done by employing a centralized and equalized hydraulic jacking system which allows for the entire house to be lifted uniformly and simultaneously, regardless of the weight distribution throughout the house. The benefit to this approach is that it avoids the type of structural damage traditionally associated with home raising. With the use of this ground breaking technology, home raising is now a legitimate and realistic option to protect homes from flood damage, providing home owners with a very accessible and viable alternative to relocation.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I am fascinated by what you do. If ever I would change my trade I would raise houses too. Isn't that about the most spectator fun in any of our trades here? If I as dumbo Joe Schmo I would rather sit and watch that then any construction trade.

I agree with you that those Parishes should never be abandoned but rather have the homes raised. We here in south Texas are still cleaning up after Hurricane IKE and have the same issues as you in south Louisiana. I believe some grants did filter in and many are raising their homes to above flood level. Soon Galveston might look like the Outer Banks of North Carolina where entire towns sit on stilts. 

Don't be a one hit one post wonder. Come around and show some pics of house raising. Perhaps others may be as fascinated as I am.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

One thing about the Outer Banks and the general area is that sometime, everyone will eventually have oceanfront because of the wind and exposure.

The oean front sites in LA and MS have adopted the raised elevation as a quick and easy method of combating the storm surge (28' for Katrina), but also allow other non-wood construction methods lower that make the land more valuable. - This is in areas that had complete devastation or only unique homes survived and were reoccupied as soon as the roads could be opened. - A little different than the flooding in NO and Slidell when the politicians were the cause.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Raising homes could be the next big industry in that area. 

Problem with that is money. Who gets to pay for all this work, home owner can't so taxes will have to. Your tax dollars at work.

If this did happen I would want to own a home raising company.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

sounds to me like you're a house mover without the wheels?
house movers do that all the time around here.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never seen it done here, they just rip them down and leave empty lots. 

We have a lot of house fires also.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

How about you guys just pick my place up when it floods.. then set it back down:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

dayexco said:


> sounds to me like you're a house mover without the wheels?
> house movers do that all the time around here.


 Yep same here they do it all the time. It's really not a big deal to see. I have never seen it done any other way than equalized hydrolics. I could post a pic:whistling

Cole


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Cole yours was no regular house!:thumbup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

elevationsshori said:


> Before Hurricane Katrina and the devastation that followed, 74% of the population of Louisiana lived in flood vulnerable areas. Yet in the wake of Hurricane Katrina many have suggested that residents in these areas would be better off relocating rather than rebuilding. However, aside from the fact that relocating 74% of a state’s population isn’t a reasonable or feasible solution, the reality is that these parishes make a significant economic impact on the state. Based on 2000 census data, the average annual income of residents in these parishes was $1,500 higher, the rate of poverty was 2 percent lower, and overall productivity was 3.3 times greater in the flood vulnerable parishes than in the rest of the state.
> So rebuilding those parishes is essential to rebuilding the state’s economy, which is still recovering from Katrina as well as from the national economic downturn. And the reality is that there are ways rebuild or retrofit existing buildings to be better able to withstand future flooding. In fact, many companies like Elevations Shoring are committed to developing and using the newest technology and knowledge available to protect homes and businesses from future flood damage. leading the way in new technology and knowledge to raise buildings from their current foundation to be above the flood line.
> One option offered by Elevations Shoring specifically, is to simply raise homes above the flood line. This is done by employing a centralized and equalized hydraulic jacking system which allows for the entire house to be lifted uniformly and simultaneously, regardless of the weight distribution throughout the house. The benefit to this approach is that it avoids the type of structural damage traditionally associated with home raising. With the use of this ground breaking technology, home raising is now a legitimate and realistic option to protect homes from flood damage, providing home owners with a very accessible and viable alternative to relocation.


 
Y'all didn't do the big two-story brick house on Bissonett or Cleveland in Metairie this spring, did you?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

The Amish do that around here all the time.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think if were to live in a flood plain then i would just opt to build the home on piers to begin with. As much as i hate climbing stairs it would make sense. As far as what to do with your vehicles, they make lifts for those that are much cheaper.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Rustbucket -

At least Metairie and that area was not as bad a St. Louis Bay or Waveland in MS. After a few hundred damaged homes inspected (not insurance claims), I understand why it is called Waveland and the bay was over 20' higher for a few days.

I did an inspection at a 6 bedroom brick veneered home with a 4 car garage that had to be leveled that was south of Gretna and no flooding.

From what I saw, the problem was with the lack of responsible local government, lack of good engineering and construction. At one home just south of the big lake, I inspected the damage at a 1 story brick veneered home and saw or felt a slope to the floors on the home. It was built on piling. A kid came into the living room and thought that Katrinia was great because he had no trouble crawling under the house and it was easier than a few years before when he had a little more trouble crawling under it to run cable and telephone a few years before Katrina. - The problem has existed for many years and Katrina widened the scope and attracted attention to an old problem that is still attempted to be corrected.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> Rustbucket -
> 
> At least Metairie and that area was not as bad a St. Louis Bay or Waveland in MS. After a few hundred damaged homes inspected (not insurance claims), I understand why it is called Waveland and the bay was over 20' higher for a few days.
> 
> ...


Those houses in the North part of Metairie were built on pilings because the soil is constantly eroding out from underneith. The soil is almost like coffee grounds, and the water table is very shallow. Water is essentially flowing underneith all those neighborhoods and pulling the sediment into the Gulf of Mexico. 

If you drive around the neighborhoods you will see that the streets, driveways and yards are constantly sinking. I don't know the rate, but I'm guessing 1/8th - 1/4" per year. The houses, which are built on pilings, "pretty much" stay put. It is very common to have somebody come out every 5 years, or so, to pump sand back underneith the house. 

Some areas, such as the French Quarter and Garden District, were built on much better/higher ground, and do not suffer as much.


----------

